# Intercomunicador inalambrico full-duplex



## agmart83 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, creo que todo el mundo pregunta siempre en el foro sobre intercomunicadores inalambricos, pero nadie se ha interesado de que sea full-duplex. Llevo buscando miles de páginas en internet por si existen esquemas al respecto, pero no encuentro nada de nada. Soy un novato en electrónica, pero he montado algunos kits a lo largo de mi vida. 

Me explico: quisiera a ser posible si existe alguna manera de fabricar un par de 'aparatos' que sean emisor y receptor a la misma vez, para poner uno en mi casa, y el otro en otra casa que tengo a 100 metros y estar comunicadas. No quiero tener como dicen en otros post, un walkie talki, sino que se pueda hablar y escuchar al mismo tiempo. Por eso mi pregunta es si eso es posible, y a ser posible indicarme los pasos a seguir para la construcción, ya sea algún esquema o alguna noción para hacerme una idea. Porque entre que no tengo unos conocimientos altos de electrónica (solamente estudiados en la carrera de informática) y no encuentro nada de nada, estoy perdido. He visto por ahí que hay unos modulos RF de 433Mhz que son emisores y receptores. ¿Eso sirve para lo que yo quiero? También dicen por ahí que me construya un par de emisores y un par de receptores fm y los sintonize a 5Mhz y el otro par a 4,5Mhz. Pero eso parece una manera un poco casera para salir del paso. 

Por eso mi pregunta es si lo que yo quiero se puede fabricar. ¿Existe algún circuito que sea emisor y receptor a la misma vez?

Gracias y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Oct 9, 2008)

porque no utilizas un par de telefonos comunes, tiras un par de lineas de cable
una fuente de alimentacion y listo! sin tantas complicaciones


Carlos Daniel


----------



## wacalo (Oct 9, 2008)

BUsca en google poniendo: Full-Duplex Wireless Intercom
Por ejemplo tienes algo aqui: http://www.ubasics.com/full_duplex_cycling_intercom
Saludos.


----------



## agmart83 (Oct 9, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias a los dos por responder tan rápido.

@Carlosdaniel, tu idea está bien, ya lo había pensado, pero atravesar toda la calle... como que no me va a ser posible.

@wacalo, gracias por el enlace, no habia yo caido en buscar en google lo de 'full-duples wireless intercom'. Veo que hay alguien que ha medio fabricado algo al respecto. 

Seguiré investigando, y si alguien sabe algo más, que participe.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Carlosdaniel, disculpá lo elemental de mi pregunta, pero la verdad nunca entendí como funcionan las lineas telefónicas. Podrias postear un esquema  de lo que propones con dos teléfonos y una fuente de alimentación?

Gracias


----------

